# I need professional printing services



## hamlet (Nov 12, 2013)

I am currently looking at two stores here, but i don't know which one will print my pictures in the best possible quality? How can i tell a professional service from one not so good?


Examples: Photo printing, Digital photo developing - FOTO.com Belgium, Profotonet online fotoservice. Voor hobbyisten én beroepsfotografen..

Do you have websites or things i need to watch out for?


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

Send one sharp/detailed photo to each place. Then compare.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 12, 2013)

The best way is to order from several different printing services and compare them.  Just be sure to order prints of the same images from each printer.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 12, 2013)

Do you have any of your own you can recommend? Price is no issue, so long as the prints are pristine.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 12, 2013)

You are in Belgium

We're both in the USA

Each printer is set up and "configured" by a technician.
so, for example, each Walmart could be different.


----------



## hamlet (Nov 12, 2013)

I would like to sample one highly recommend by you made by your local mom and pop stores. Shipping costs are of no concern to me.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 12, 2013)

I've been using AdoramaPix lately, and like them so far.  They ship internationally.

AdoramaPix


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2013)

Either one:
LTI Lightside
Laumont Photographics : Services Overview

Most of the things you need to watch out for are at your end:
Tutorials on Color Management & Printing


----------



## limr (Nov 12, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> I've been using AdoramaPix lately, and like them so far.  They ship internationally.
> 
> AdoramaPix



Seconded.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 13, 2013)

Do you want high quality traditional optical printing (ie not digital)? I ask because this is in the film forum. B&W or colour? Negative or reversal ("slide" or "chrome").


----------



## gsgary (Nov 13, 2013)

hamlet said:


> Do you have any of your own you can recommend? Price is no issue, so long as the prints are pristine.



It will only be prestine if your processing and colour management is prestine

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 13, 2013)

hamlet said:


> I would like to sample one highly recommend by you made by your local mom and pop stores. Shipping costs are of no concern to me.


Schiller's Camera and Video ..................I work there and do pro-prints. They have been a mom-pop store since 1892.


----------

